# Price for a small lot?



## mudman (Nov 24, 2008)

I've got a guy who has a small lot, real simple with a small island in the middle, maybe 30 cars, and he wants a price. I told him that he was better suited with a plow or skid but he wants a price anyways. What do you guys think it's worth?


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

what happens when your in over your head literally could happen here lol


----------



## YPLLLC (Dec 4, 2008)

Charge by the hour for it.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I'd go with per hour at $40 to 50 per hourly rate.


----------



## RLTimbs (Jan 30, 2008)

Just do the math..

$40-50 hr for normal snow falls.. and I'd go higher for 6+ inches

How long do you think it would take you?


----------



## Cromer_22 (Dec 1, 2008)

i have a foreman 450 es with a 48 inch plow and it will do that with 6 inches of snow in an hour soooo i,d say 50 bucks on average


----------

